# die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?



## dennisthemennes7 (12. Januar 2009)

moin jungs, möchte mir mal wieder ne top rolle zu legen am liebsten ne japanrolle...

ich will mir entweder die...

1.) TEAM DAIWA ZILLION 100 SHL
oder...
2.) SHIMANO CALAIS A

hat jemand WIRKLICH erfahrung mit den beiden? habe schon geschaut im forum...die zillion haben einige...aber die CALAIS A? ...geld spielt keine rolle...möchte nur die beste BAITCASTROLLE die es zur zeit aufm markt gibt haben...und mit SHIMANO kenne ich mich leider nicht aus...fische ausschließlich auf karpfen da hab ich mein japan tackle schon zusammen...natürlich DAIWA 

zweck der zukünftigen BAITCASTROLLE:

jerkbaitfischen....auf hecht versteht sich...mit wobblern/jerkbaits zwischen 10-50 gramm...

gruss dennis!

vielen dank schon mal für die "beratung"


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Was willst du genau? Wobbler/Jerkbaits sagt nicht viel aus. 

Wenn Geld keine Rolle Rolle spielt nimm die Antares DC, oder je nach belieben auch die Antares DC7. 

Gut für den Bereich wäre auch noch eine Calcutta Conquest 101 oder auch die 201, je nach Rute/Schnur. Daiwa hat auch ein paar Runde, wie die Ringa SSS, nur da weiß ich nichts drüber.


----------



## Friedfischschreck (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*



dennisthemennes7 schrieb:


> ...geld spielt keine rolle...


 
Den Satz mag ich #6
Also wenn Geld wirklich keine Rolle spielt, würde ich mich mal nach der Team Daiwa Steez, ner Shimano Calais DC oder ner Shimano Calcutta DC umkucken. Dürfte so die Elite im Baitcastingsektor sein.


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Die Steez ist nichts für 50 g Jerkbaits.

Und die Calais ist das US Modell der Antares. Da er eine 





> japanrolle


 wollte trifft er es mehr mit der Antares statt mit der Calais.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Shimano Calcutta Conquest 101 DC oder die Ringa 
Antares DC auch nett, wenn  man drauf steht.
Monoblock auch sehr geil, nur das weis ich nicht ob der 50g mit macht...


----------



## Breamhunter (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Wenn`s ne ABU auch tut. Bitte sehr :m


----------



## dennisthemennes7 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

vielen dank schon mal

ich fische mit der cormoran xenodon 40-80 gramm jerk...und mit der daiwa megaforce hauptsächlich...schnur hab ich ne daiwa schnur drauf...20er geflochtene

vielen dank schonmal


----------



## dennisthemennes7 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

thema shimano calais dc

was hat es mit dieser transformator in der rolle auf sich? geht sowas schnell schrott? soll ja lange halten das gute stück? erzeugt elektrizität...erklär mal jemand bitte

gruss dennis

wo kriege ich die steez her?


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Du willst mit einer 40 - 80 g Rute 10 - 50 g fischen? Warum nicht eine passendere Rute?

Zur DC: Es funktioniert, zu mehr hab ich gerade keine Zeit.


----------



## PureContact (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Beste BC?
Keine von beiden eindeutig Steez, Presso oder Pixy!

ansonsten Daiwa finde ich persönlich besser!


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Mit den drei fischt du aber sicherlich keine 50 g.


----------



## dennisthemennes7 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

lassen wir das mit den 50 g...hjabe mir meine piketime dinger nochmal angeschaut...die wiegen 20/maximal 30 gramm...

nichts 50...hatte ich so im gedächtnis

also sagt mir konkret welche die BESTE baitcastrolle ist BITTE!...will los mir eine holen...

ist die DAIWA ZILLION nice? oder schrottt...

ist die STEEZ hammer oder schrottt?

ist die calais dc schrottt oder hammer? ^^

sry jungs aber das so schwer....die soll halt auch lange halten...hatte mal sonne gammel baitcast da ist das der hebel um schnur beim werfen freizugeben abgebrochen....das soll nie wieder passieren...son mist aber auch^^

gruss dennis


----------



## dennisthemennes7 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

ich idiot...jetzt weiss ich was ich nicht deutlich gemacht habe...es geht mir wenn ich von der "BESTEN" BC spreche um die qualitativ höchstwertigste....

das meine ich....wozu sie geeignet ist für welche köder / rute das entscheide ich...aber zunächst mal rein von den materialien...es soll high end sein

gruss dennis


----------



## PetriHelix (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Daiwa ito Monoblock 100XR-L 
Wird jedenfalls meine nächste Anschaffung. 

Ich habe die Presso und die Steez. Würde beide nicht für 50g "missbrauchen" (die Presso sowieso schonmal nicht). 

Was das BESTE ist muss wohl eher jeder für sich entscheiden. 

Teuer != das Beste

In dem gehobenen Japan-Segment wirst Du aber keinen Schrott finden. Es kommt jetzt eher darauf an WAS DU fischen möchtest. Also für welche Anwendung die Rolle gedacht ist (Rute, Köder, etc.). Denn wenn Du einen 80g Köder mit "der besten" Presso werfen willst ist die Rolle ganz schnell Kleinholz.

Also erst genau überlegen wofür Du die Rolle brauchst. Danach entscheiden welche es sein soll. Du wirst nicht glücklich mit der "besten" Rolle wenn sie nicht zu deinem Einsatzgebiet passt.


----------



## dennisthemennes7 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

danke...

so ich bin jetzt genau...jerk/wobbler bis 30 gramm...rute ne cormoran xenodon...40-80 gr..wg
schnur will ich ne 16er geflochtene bis 20er geflochtene...

kannst du es jetzt nmochmal sagen^^ wäre super nett...

istr die zillion dafür top? hat mir mein berater jedenfalls erzählt oder lieber odch shimano


----------



## Der_Glücklose (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Hi #h

ob Shimano oder Daiwa, da wirst du immer unterschiedliche Antworten bekommen beiden Marken haben eben ihre Liebhaber. 

Daiwa ist meiner Meinung nach im unteren Wg Bereich etwas besser aufgestellt (Presso, Pixy, ITÖ) darüber finde ich persönlich die Shimanos besser :q Daiwa ist oft optisch ansprechender, so ist eine Metanium MD DC im Bereich bis 30gr bestimmt besser (robuster) als jede Steez kommt aber eher schlicht daher. Evt. wäre die Calcutta Conquest Baureihe, allerdings Round Profile, auch etwas für dich. Die 101 halte ich für deinen angegebenen Einsatzbereich für 100% geeignet und keine Angst vor Roundprofile die Rollen sind keiner riesen Teile  Wenn du dir da denn noch das besondere gönnen möchtest nehme die DC (wurde wenn ich mich recht erinnere mal bei TackleTour getestet und als beste Rolle der Welt bezeichnet), ist einfach nur geil das Digital Kontrol System.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

P.S. 

sorry, aber jede der genannten Rollen paßt an keine Cormoran Rute. Das wäre ja wie Perlen vor die Säue schmeißen  Guck dich da mal lieber wenigsten bei Pezon & Michel um, lieber noch bei Major Craft und wenn es wirklich passen soll Ever Green, Megabass, Deps etc..


----------



## kohlie0611 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*



dennisthemennes7 schrieb:


> zweck der zukünftigen BAITCASTROLLE:
> jerkbaitfischen....auf hecht versteht sich...mit wobblern/jerkbaits zwischen 10-50 gramm...


 
Für diese zwecke fische ich eine zillion shl 7,1:1(jp) an einer rst jerk a lite 10-50 g oder an einer berkley signa pike.für mich mit abstand immer noch die beste bc die ich jemals hatte...es wackelt nichts, es klappert nichts, der lauf ist 1a+, nahezu unempfindlich gegen äußere einfüsse(keine kratzer usw...)das anti-backlashsystem arbeitet wesentlich besser als bei einer revo premier z.b.(eigentlich narrensicher)
die verarbeitung macht meines erachtens nach einen solideren eindruck als meine metanium mg7 oder meine revo stx-ich würde mir die zillion auf jedenfall wieder holen, wenns meine stx irgendwann nicht mehr bringt wird sie gegen eine solche ausgetauscht.
verwendetet köder in verbindung mit der rst sind 4" sicklys und buffalos unter anderem-pro zillion also quasi


----------



## PetriHelix (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> P.S.
> 
> sorry, aber jede der genannten Rollen paßt an keine Cormoran Rute. Das wäre ja wie Perlen vor die Säue schmeißen  Guck dich da mal lieber wenigsten bei Pezon & Michel um, lieber noch bei Major Craft und wenn es wirklich passen soll Ever Green, Megabass, Deps etc..




Wahre Worte ... Also eine Japan-Rolle sollte auch an einer passenden Japan-Rute hängen. Alles andere wäre für mich ein Stilbruch.

Du solltest Dich vorab etwas mehr mit der Materie auseinander setzen.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

@ kohlie0611

Daiwa Lover :q


----------



## kohlie0611 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*



dennisthemennes7 schrieb:


> danke...
> 
> so ich bin jetzt genau...jerk/wobbler bis 30 gramm...rute ne cormoran xenodon...40-80 gr..wg


hä?du willst an ner 40-80 g rute wobbler bis 30 g werfen?das muß bei ner bc combo schon ein wenig genauer stimmen.und dann willst du dir ernsthaft ne zillion oder eine andere edel bc an ne cormoran schrauben?das ist ja als würde ich nen ferrarimotor in nen golf einbauen #d


----------



## kohlie0611 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> @ kohlie0611
> 
> Daiwa Lover :q


 neeee, shimano hat auch feine sachen, so is das net:q:q


----------



## dennisthemennes7 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

danke danke danke jungs

ich habe nicht viel ahnung von raubfischangeln...fische seid über 6 jahren NUR karpfen ab und zu MAL hecht...sagt mir die besten jerk bait ruten? die cormoran habe ich mir nur mal gehotl...ist nichts gegen ne japanrolle klar..passt nicht...

xD

mein karpfen zeugs passt besser zusammen...^^

die besten jerk bait ruten sind eurer meinung nach welche?

und zillion ist eine top rolle oder was jetzt?^^


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Mal ganz ehrlich... deine Fragen sind echt nicht so der Hit. Das BESTE und nichts anderes.

Nimm eine Major Craft Arrival H und eine Calcutta Conquest 101, dann haste was solides und gewiss kein Mist.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Ich denke auch Du solltest erst mal ein bisschen genauer rausfinden was das Tackle machen soll - sonst machen spezialisierte Ausrüstungen aus dem HE-Bereich für mich wenig Sinn..

Noch mal zu den Ködern: Die Piketime-Köder von denen Du sprichst fangen in 4" so ab 40g (Floater) an, Sinker sind schon >50g, wenn man etwas größer angelt (z.B. 5") ist mnan schnell im Bereich 60 - 80g, und das sind noch relativ leichte Köder zum Jerken. Bist Du sicher das der WG-Bereich nicht doch ein bisschen höher ist?


----------



## Bobster (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Geld fängt keine Fische #h

Bobster


----------



## j-c-w (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*



dennisthemennes7 schrieb:


> die besten jerk bait ruten sind eurer meinung nach welche?
> 
> und zillion ist eine top rolle oder was jetzt?^^


 
Dann werfe ich mal Firejerk Hardbait M oder H in die Runde, handgebaut, genialer Blank, Sahneteil. Und preislich sicherlich auch nicht ohne, daher sollte Sie ins Beuteschema passen. 

Schließe mich allerdings an und denke dass du dir erstmal genau überlegen solltest welche Köder du fische  willst. Wenn du erstmal angefangen hast mit den jerken, wirst du ganz schnell 100g Köder fischen wollen, glaube mir 
Die meisten jerks liegen zwischen 50 und 100g.

Ich fische als Rolle an der Firejerk eine Zillion, die absolut top ist, aber es gibt bestimmt auch noch bessere. 

Die Frage ist aber, ob es nötig ist.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Meine Firejerk hat eine Metanium XT die mir ausreicht, die Calais DC ist aber auch Sahne...


----------



## senne (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Würd mich an deiner Stelle http://www.jerkbait.com/ hier einmal informieren und dann evtl. dort auch einkaufen. 

Da bekommst du meiner Meinung nach eine anständige Aufklärung und dann kannst du zu absolut fairen Preisen ein ordentliches Angelgerät - für dich auch im höheren Preissegment - kaufen. 

Gruß, Senne.


----------



## dennisthemennes7 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

vieln dank jungs...habe mir beides in japan bestellt gerade...einmal die calcutta conquest 201...ohne dc weil ich gehört habe für anfäger wie mich ist das besser und als rute den hochwertigsten blank den man zur zeit auf der welt kreigen kann...die xzogan rute...die 5518 er....schaut euch bitte mal unter www.youtube.de den trailer rein...da testen sie die xzoga ruten...hängen da 20 kilo ran und so  derbe übel

vielen dank noch einmals! haut rein <3


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Kanns sein das du nur im AB bist um einen auf dicke Hose zu machen???


Warum sollte DC schlechter für Anfänger sein???

Wieso soll das der beste Blank sein???

Oder wieder nur so gesagt wie bei den AKN´s ohne eine wirklich Begründung???

lg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Wer hat dich den bezüglich der DC beraten. Eine DC kann jeder werfen, das ist so simpel.

Zu den Ruten... naja es sind Jig Ruten (vom Meeresfischen) in wie weit der Blank und vor ALLEM DER 20 kg MAX DRAG Blank hier mit einer CC201 zusammenpassen, weiß ich nicht. 

Ich würde sagen, viel Geld für wenig Sinn...


----------



## senner (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*



dennisthemennes7 schrieb:


> hängen da 20 kilo ran und so  derbe übel


mensch, super, dann gehts ja bald los mit 45 Pfund Hechten..ach verdammt..beißen die überhaupt auf kreditkarte?
|uhoh:


----------



## carp_master (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Ahoi,

akuter Fall von Hochstaplerei!

Mehr sage ich jetzt mal nicht...


----------



## duck_68 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Vermutlich wird die Combo entweder hier in Flohmarkt oder in der Bucht angeboten, weil der TE damit nicht zurecht kommt|evil:.... Also manchmal kann man wirklich nur mit dem Kop schütteln#d


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> *Vermutlich wird die Combo entweder hier in Flohmarkt oder in der Bucht angebote*n, weil der TE damit nicht zurecht kommt|evil:.... Also manchmal kann man wirklich nur mit dem Kop schütteln#d



Ich würde eventuell die CC201 nehmen...


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

http://www.xzoga.com/taka-si-ji.php

Mal gesehen? Du willst (letzter Stand im Thread) 20 maximal 30 g werfen. Du hast eine Rute mit max 600 g lure weight. Hast du die Taka-Ji oder die Taka-Si gekauft?

Es sind Jigruten, nichts zum Jerken oder ähnliches, damit geht man normal auf Thune oder ähnliches. 

Die Rute ist Mist für dein Vorhaben. Die Rolle ist ok, aber die kleinere 101 hätte auch gereicht.


----------



## duck_68 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> http://www.xzoga.com/taka-si-ji.php
> 
> Mal gesehen? Du willst (letzter Stand im Thread) 20 maximal 30 g werfen. Du hast eine Rute mit max 600 g lure weight. Hast du die Taka-Ji oder die Taka-Si gekauft?
> 
> ...



Zitat:TE



> als rute den hochwertigsten blank den man zur zeit auf der welt kreigen kann...die xzogan rute...die 5518 er....




Ich lach mich schlapp - ne 350g Rute mit einem WG von -600g nee neee#q

typischer Fall von Fehlkauf......#q


----------



## senne (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Wer nicht hören will - muss fühlen, lasst ihn mal sein Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen, offensichtlich hat er ja genug davon. 

Das Jerken und Twitchen mit Mulit ist eben ein "never ending" Bereich in dem man sich gar nicht genug einlesen kann. 

Gruß, Senne.


----------



## Bobster (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

...man braucht sich doch nur das persönliche Profil
sowie die Beiträge des TE anschauen...#d

Bobster


----------



## crazyFish (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Ich hau mich weg, zum Probefischen komme ich mit. Am besten auf Barsch mit meiner 1000er Shimao an der Brandungsrute :q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Passt doch! Fische auch eine Speedjiggingrute mit 10.000 Stella FA zum Zandervertikalen. 

lg Flo


----------



## duck_68 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Glaube mal, wir brauchen nicht lange zu warten..... seine Branzino hat er ja auch gleich wieder vertickt.... klick


----------



## senner (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

was hat er denn für die combo gelegt? konnte auf der rutenseite leider keinen preis finden :q


----------



## crazyFish (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Glaube mal, wir brauchen nicht lange zu warten..... seine Branzino hat er ja auch gleich wieder vertickt.... klick


Solche Rollen sich doch Einmalprodukte, einmal damit ans Wasser und dann muss was neues her. Kennt man doch von Frauen und Kleidung.


----------



## carp_master (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Ahoi,



			
				crazyFish schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Rollen sich doch Einmalprodukte, einmal damit ans Wasser und dann muss was neues her. Kennt man doch von Frauen und Kleidung.



Ich hoffe du meintest bei den Frauen und ihrer Kleidung, sonst sehen das die Frauen nicht so gern


----------



## FishingAndy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Hat schon jemand die ABU Revo STX genannt?

Hab sie selber, brauch nichts anderes.

Wer die hat will von Shimano Baitcastern nichts mehr wissen.

Aber ich bin neu hier im Forum, Anfänger, und ich weiß noch nicht wie ihr hier tickt.

Vielleicht ein Fettnäpfla.

Scheiß drauf!


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Hast du mal eine Calcutta Conquest in der Hand gehabt, oder eine Antares DC? 

Ich kenn nur die schwarze Revo und weiß nun nicht, ob die STX so viel anders ist. Aber die Shimanos sind doch ein bissl was anderes. Kosten leider auch etwas mehr.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

@FishingAndy

Ich glaube das war schon das erste Fettnäpfchen.

Trotzdem herzlich willkommen hier.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Wenn ich eine Abu Morrum SX AE 74 ZPI tuned hätte wollte ich von Shimano echt nichts mehr wissen, aber so. 

*KlickidiKlack*

@ Pauly: 3:55Uhr nicht schlecht

lg Flo


----------



## heinzrch (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

kann mir keine bessere Baitcaster als die STX vorstellen (in der Wurfgewichtsklasse > 15g). 
Fische sie seit vorletztem Jahr und hab vorher 20 Jahre runde Abus und Shimanos gefischt...
Vieleicht gibts in Japan noch bessere, aber sicher nicht für die 120€, die derzeit für die STX aufgerufen werden (in der e-bucht)


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Das relativiert die Aussage ja dann doch ein bisschen...


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Es gibt sicherlich bessere Rollen als die STX für Gewichte unter 15 g. Aber bei den Preis wird's halt schwer. Die Calcutta Conquest sollte mit 3 / 4 g umgehen können, meine Calcutta TE 51GT wird auch 4 g noch sehr gut. Mit der Presso kann man angeblich auch noch 2 g werfen.

Flo für eine AE74 im guten bis neuwertigen Zustand, würde ich auch die ein oder andere Rolle "liegen" lassen, aber $ 1000 oder mehr sind echt hart, dazu soll man erstmal eine von den 200 (?) Leftys abbekommen. Wobe iich auch keine Skrupel hätte auch die Rechtshand für einen guten Preis zu bekommen, aber das werden mehrere sehen.


----------



## senner (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

hat der herr nun seinen besten blank der welt bekommen? :q


----------



## maesox (7. März 2009)

*AW: die BESTE BAITCASTROLLE?*

Finde,daß man um urteilen zu können auch diverse Rollen gefischt haben sollte.

Hier kommen manche Leute mit Pixy,Steez usw ohne wirklich nen "Blassen" zu haben.

Da besitzt man dann ein Modell und den Rest über andere Rollen schnappt man dann halt irgendwo auf..

Das ist nicht böse gemeint .

Ich fische lediglich ne Saphir und eine Zillion. Daher steht mir hier kein Urteil zu,da ich andere Modelle nicht ausreichend kenne.


Beste Grüße
Matze


----------

